# Onboard charger extension cables



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Does anyone use battery charger extension cables? If so what brand and how was the installation process?
Trying to keep it simple. I have a Minn-Kota 330D.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Those come w/some pretty long cables.Why can't you mount close enough to where your batteries are? And heck,I'd just keep mine separate and wing but them on when I charge if I had to.It'd only take a couple minutes.Actually,its what I do for my 3 anyways.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Those come w/some pretty long cables.Why can't you mount close enough to where your batteries are? And heck,I'd just keep mine separate and wing but them on when I charge if I had to.It'd only take a couple minutes.Actually,its what I do for my 3 anyways.


There's only enough space to put two batteries up front and in back.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Pro charging systems sells extension cables for their chargers. Did you check with Minkota to see if they do the same?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I used 10 gauge marine wire from my front compartment with 3 bank charger and 2 trolling batteries to reach my starting battery in the back. I added the appropriate fuses on the + and - wires at the starting battery. The extension wire sets are available too. The key is to have adequate wire size for the length and correct fuses at the batteries. Note that some brands of chargers have heat sensors or something like that so those would be an important consideration. The owners manual usually scares you into buyting their overpriced extension wires and that may be a good idea for non-ellectically inclined. I have a promariner sport charger with just fuses at the battery ends of the charging wires. Good luck.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

On minn's website somewhere they show you how to extend without purchasing extension cables. The sensor is at the y in the cable. Cut halfway between the y and the end of cable leaving about 3" on either side of the cut. Add your own extensions, finish with heat shrink, not to exceed the recommended 15'. 

Just type into Google, " minnkota extending charging leads", it will pull up the PDF showing you how.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

got my extension cables and gold connectors at Gander, but it was a number of years ago. They may still have them since the still carry batteries and chargers.

Good luck


----------

